
Same-sex marriage. Share your experience - candys
How long have you been married? Where did you get married? I know that same-sex married couples are able to adjust their immigration status and obtain immigrant visas based on their marriages. Share your experience
======
mr_overalls
I completely support same-sex marriage. . . but how is this relevant to tech
news & discussion?

